# Wood Burner to Modular ductwork



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Can't seem to dig up a worthwhile google search to answer my question. Friend of mine is buying a new place.. modular home on 2acres yadda yadda.. To save on buying a ton of propane he wants to get a wood burner and have it feed into the ductwork of the house.

He's looking at something like this
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...,+Stoves+++Fireplaces&gt;Wood+Stoves-_-701200

My question.. being that the duct isn't metal... kinda cardboard-ish .. Can you safely attach a 6/8" feed pipe to the cardboard ductwork and expect it to hold up to the temperatures that are feeding in it from the wood burner? It has a thermostat on it so I imagine the heat coming out isn't going to be super blow up the house hot but then again I don't know for sure. 
If you have a better suggestion around the 1000-1500 mark that would be awesome as well... tight budget

Thanks guys


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

A regular wood burner in the living room with a fan to circulate the hot air from the living room through out the house.


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

little kids.. would prefer something they can keep in the basement away from hands..


----------



## Spoon Fed (Jul 26, 2006)

He should be able to hook that into the duct work, if he already has forced air.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

stndpenguin said:


> little kids.. would prefer something they can keep in the basement away from hands..


 
That is the person's preference, but I have been in my house since before my son was born. My son has never been hurt by the wood burner. As a parent you need to teach the kids to stay away from it because it is hot. Just like the stove and oven in the kitchen.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

Big is right for the most part. You want to blow cold air to the stove area though, not hot air away from it. Convection will take care of the rest. 

And kids are smart. You need to take obvious precautions with a baby or toddler, but they learn fast. Putting the stove upstairs is a much, much better idea. He'll end up spending the extra money only to find out that it wasn't really worth it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

spend the extra money and buy a outdoor wood stove that is forced air ducted into his basement duct work. No wood mess or soot plus long burn times. http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200448430_200448430


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Is your friend aware of the possible price in home insurnace, for burning solid (wood) in the home?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

no. you cannot do that with that ductwork. Wood heat is much much hotter than propane or gas heat.i have an add on wood furnace next to my gas furnace just like that but different brand. I have a normal house with metal ductwork and the metal ducts near the wood furnace get very hot. It is NOT up to code to have one with that ductwork. And insurance will not cover your house if it burns down from that.
Insurance is $100 more a year to have a wood burning apliance.


----------

